# Darse por aludido



## Javiman27

Estoy teniendo problemas para traducir la expresión española “ darse por aludido “, o sea , cuando uno siente que un comentario hecho por otra persona hace referencia , de manera velada, a uno mismo. Ejemplo : “ No te des por aludido , no  hablaba de ti “.


----------



## Mister Draken

Tendrías que aportar el contexto y la frase que intentas traducir (supongo que al italiano, ¿no?).

Además, ¿ya buscaste en el diccionario de la casa?

aludido - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Yo creo que el contexto es suficiente. El diccionario de la casa sugiere "darsi por inteso", pero yo nunca lo había escuchado. La expresión que usaría es "sentirsi chiamato in causa", pero habría que cambiar un poco la oración porque no creo que funcionaría en imperitivo; con lo cual podría decirse "Ti sei sentito chiamato in causa? Non parlavo di te".

Otras expresiones un poco distintas son "avere la coda di paglia" y "avere la coscienza sporca", que también podrían funcionar si se está hablando de una culpa que tuvo cierta persona o de un error que hizo, y aquel que se da por aludido piensa que se está hablando de él.


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Entonces _chiamare in causa_ (sin el _sentirsi_) también puede traducirse, en principio, como «aludir»? Hasta ahora siempre lo había entendido como «cuestionar» y en pasivo (_qc è chiamato in causa_) como «algo se trata de».


----------



## TheCrociato91

Que yo sepa,_ chiamare in causa_ *no* significa _cuestionar_, en el sentido de _poner en tela de juicio_, _poner en duda_. Eso se diría _mettere in dubbio_, _mettere in discussione_. Quizá te confudas con una expresión del inglés (call into question - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference) que sí significa _poner en duda_.

_Chiamare in causa_ significa lo siguiente:
Chiamare in causa > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro



Agrego que he buscado _darsi per inteso_, expresión que no conocía, pero por lo que he encontrado significa algo distinto (Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica):

_darsi per inteso_ v.intr. mostrare di aver capito: non _darsi per inteso_ di qualcosa, fingere d'ignorarla, non curarsene. 

Es decir, se usa sobre todo en la forma negativa para decir "hacerse el tonto, el desentendido", con lo cual no creo que pegue en el contexto del OP. Pero de todas formas esperemos a que opinen otros foreros.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Hola
Coincido con TheCrociato, yo también emplearía la expresión _“ sentirsi chiamato in causa”_ para traducir _darse por aludido_ al italiano. Sin embargo, quisiera añadir que en mi opinión esa oración podría funcionar también en imperativo, como en el  siguiente ejemplo:
_Non devi sentirti chiamato in causa/non sentirti chiamato in causa_. _Non parlavo di te. _A mí me suena bien, pero no sé qué opinan los demás foreros...


----------



## Javiman27

Creo que me convence mas “ sentirsi chiamato in causa “ que “ darsi per inteso “ , me parece que de las dos es la que más se aproxima a la expresión española. Muy buenos aportes todos !


----------



## lorenzos

Anche Tirare in ballo


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Y sería así?  *T*_*i sei sentito tirato in ballo? Non parlavo di te.  *_


----------



## lorenzos

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y sería así?  *T*_*i sei sentito tirato in ballo? Non parlavo di te.  *_


Sì, anche
_*Nessuno ti ha tirato in ballo. Non parlavo /si parlava di te.*
con una sfumatura insolente._


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Io tifo per* "hai la coda di paglia?"*


----------



## Mister Draken

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Io tifo per* "hai la coda di paglia?"*



En un registro coloquial, sí (los argentinos usamos mucho la expresión). En un registro formal, no.


----------



## Olaszinhok

pepitoHorizonte said:


> Io tifo per* "hai la coda di paglia?"*


En mi opinión, esa expresión no traduce " darse por aludido" de manera exacta. De hecho,  en italiano tiene un sentido algo distinto, como ya comentó TheCrociato más arriba. No se trata tan solo  de la diferencia entre un registro formal e informal, sino también de una diferencia semántica a mi parecer.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Olaszinhok said:


> En mi opinión, esa expresión no traduce " darse por aludido" de manera exacta. De hecho,  en italiano tiene un sentido algo distinto, como ya comentó TheCrociato más arriba. No se trata tan solo  de la diferencia entre un registro formal e informal, sino también de una diferencia semántica a mi parecer.





> Ad un 'madrelingua' non ho il coraggio di confutare.
> Ma ho trovato questo, che non è farina del mio sacco  :
> Avere la coda di paglia è un'espressione o modo di dire della lingua italiana che indica la situazione psicologica di chi, consapevole di aver combinato qualcosa, *non ha la coscienza tranquilla e, di conseguenza, teme di essere scoperto e si allarma alla prima allusione sfavorevole, si discolpa senza essere stato accusato, reagisce d'impulso a critiche o osservazioni.*



*Coda di paglia - Wikipedia*


----------



## lorenzos

- Con dei colleghi sto parlando di lavoro e dico: "*Lui non lo sa fare*". Arriva Gianni e dice: "Vi riferite a me?" Posso rispondergli: "*Hai la coda di paglia*? Non si parlava di te".
- Con dei colleghi sto parlando di lavoro e qualcuno dice: "*Potrebbe farlo lui*". Arriva Gianni e dice: "Vi riferite a me?" Posso rispondergli: " _*Nessuno ti ha tirato in ballo? *Non si parlava di te*".*_


----------



## King Crimson

lorenzos said:


> - Con dei colleghi sto parlando di lavoro e dico: "*Lui non lo sa fare*". Arriva Gianni e dice: "Vi riferite a me?" Posso rispondergli: "*Hai la coda di paglia*? Non si parlava di te".
> - Con dei colleghi sto parlando di lavoro e qualcuno dice: "*Potrebbe farlo lui*". Arriva Gianni e dice: "Vi riferite a me?" Posso rispondergli: " _*Nessuno ti ha tirato in ballo? *Non si parlava di te*".*_



Però... mentre la coda di paglia sarebbe applicabile solo alla prima delle situazioni che descrivi,  "nessuno ti ha tirato in ballo", secondo me, andrebbe benissimo con entrambe; ha un utilizzo più ampio, insomma.


----------

